# Eircom Cancellation - "30 working days"



## Harry31 (23 Apr 2012)

Could anyone advise if they mean 30 Monday to Friday days?  It's confusing me! It's just the landline by the way, we have nothing else from them.


----------



## ALEXA (23 Apr 2012)

Yes, I think it would mean " Monday to Friday" days in other words 6 weeks.


----------



## pudds (23 Apr 2012)

I don't know about Eircom but I think the standard 30 days notice applies accros the board generally speaking, i.e. a months notice.

Going by this thread about cancelling Eircom broadband and phone over on boards, it is indeed 30 consecutive days and not working days.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056355738


----------



## Harry31 (24 Apr 2012)

just got an email confirmation from them, I requested the cancellation 30th March it will finish 30th April - so that's good. Thanks for the info pudds.


----------



## ALEXA (24 Apr 2012)

Glad to hear that Harry31 as I am thinking about cancelling Eircom phone and broadband too and that clarifies the situation for me.


----------



## naughton (13 May 2012)

On the subject of Eircom contracts, I got a call from sales in Eircom a couple of days ago, they said I can get a reduction on the home phone/broadband bundle that I am on as part of their new promotion with out any reduction in service. I asked lots of questions and finally got it out of him that I would have to enter into a 12 month contract...over a year I would save 90E. My partner is suspicious as to why they are taking this action, he is thinking another provider is coming into the market with cheaper prices and Eircom are trying to lock as many as they can into contracts, any thoughts???


----------



## glynner (14 May 2012)

I have just signed up with that offer and agree with you naughton because he asked me what i though of the Vodafone offer ... i had not looked into it too much but i got a deal that i was happy with €25 for 6 months Phone & Broadband, €45 for the following 6 months. 12 month contract. Vodafone €38 for package phone & Broadband and free mobile calls to vodafone mobiles.


----------



## Leo (21 May 2012)

naughton said:


> My partner is suspicious as to why they are taking this action, he is thinking another provider is coming into the market with cheaper prices and Eircom are trying to lock as many as they can into contracts, any thoughts???


 
Other providers already have cheaper deals than the standard Eircom ones, shop around.


----------



## iamthemoney (21 May 2012)

Harry31 said:


> Could anyone advise if they mean 30 Monday to Friday days?  It's confusing me! It's just the landline by the way, we have nothing else from them.



no its 30 calendar days!


----------

